
Samsung Galaxy Z Fold 2 - wslh
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Samsung_Galaxy_Z_Fold_2
======
lvturner
I absolutely love my Flip and it's clamshell design (the Wikipedia seems to
hint that the fold will be a clamshell design too)

The battery life is terrible. The camera is a joke. I've broken the screen in
three separate places because it's super fragile.

But I genuinely love the thing - the aesthetics are gorgeous, and it gets out
my way when I'm not using it, far less of a distraction than any other phone
I've used.

I really hope to see more folding smart phones on the market - I also really
hope Samsung make another phone like the Flip without having a massive screen
on the front!

